# Como tiene que ser una Antena para 433,92 Mhz ?



## mjnavapo (Jun 16, 2008)

Hola, tengo un sistema de telemando que el receptor es un circuito de la casa Cebek, el modelo TL-3:

http://www.cebek.com/Producte.aspx?r=330
http://img.icnea.net/Forum/E6001/ftp/TL-03(Esp).pdf

Cuando me lo dieron tenia como antena un cable que mediria aproximadamente 1m y la verdad es que el circuito funcionaba bastante mal.
Muchas veces incluso teniendo el mando practicamente pegado al circuito era imposible de activarlo.
Pense que seria por la antena y mirando el manual (el segundo link que he puesto) vi que esta tendria que ser de 13cm.

Por lo que corte un pedazo de cable de 13cm de longitud conectandolo en el "vivo" del conector de la antena, pero va igual de mal.

Y es que no se como construir una antena para este aparato, supongo que lo unico importante sera la frecuencia, en este caso 433,92 Mhz, pero no se de que tengo que construirla, ni donde conectar la masa, ya que el "vivo" iria al dipolo de la antena, ¿pero y la masa?

Tampoco se si el mismo cable que va hasta la antena tiene que ser especial o sirve un cable normal de electicidad.

Realmente lo que necesito es una antena direccional, por que el receptor va a estar fijo en un punto, por lo que asi apuntaria la antena hacia el y siempre tendra mas recepcion que una antena omnidireccional.

¿Alguien sabe como construir una antena direccional de forma facil para una frecuencia de 433,92 Mhz ?
¿Que tipo de cable uso para unir el receptor con la antena?


Un saludo y muchisimas gracias.


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Jun 16, 2008)

si decis que no funciona ni aunque esten pegados uno del otro, entonces el problema no es la antena. con un alambre de 10 cm de largo, tendria que funcionar, ya que es lo que usan este tipo de dispositivos en 433 mhz..  y como cable, podes usar un cable comun de electricidad siempre que la conexion a la antena no sea muy extensa, porque la onda va a radiar por el cable, antes de  llegar a la antena ( perdida)
suerte


----------



## zaiz (Jun 16, 2008)

Mira, yo te pongo aquí un diseño de una antena para esa frecuencia de 433.29 mhz, pero no sé si resulte de tu agrado. 
Es un dipolo de 1/4 de longitud de onda. Está calculada de acuerdo a la frecuencia.

La masa iría a uno de los dipolos y del otro lado a la masa del circuito.
El  vivo iría a al otro dipolo y al vivo de la salida de antena.

Como esta es una antena de Z=75 ohms (impedancia), tendrías que utilizar un cable también de 75 ohms, y para eso se usa el cable RGU-59 del tipo de cable para antena de radios de banda civil.

Te repito que no sé si sea lo mejor (que debería), pero la calculé específicamente para la frecuencia que utilizas.

Para que sea direccional, se le agrega un Reflector que es una vara de aluminio, que puede ser  también alambre cualquiera un tanto grueso, a una distancia de 17.3 cm aproximadamente. El frente será el dipolo, como se ilustra en el dibujo, donde pongo más o menos la forma del lóbulo de mayor recepción.

Si primero pruebas otras formas de antena y no te funcionan bien, podrías probar esta.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Como ves, esa es de forma horizontal

Pero también puedes ver cómo hacerla vertical en esta página:

http://www.abc.htmlplanet.com/antena.html



Saludos.


----------



## mjnavapo (Jun 17, 2008)

armaggedon_1757 dijo:
			
		

> si decis que no funciona ni aunque esten pegados uno del otro, entonces el problema no es la antena. con un alambre de 10 cm de largo, tendria que funcionar, ya que es lo que usan este tipo de dispositivos en 433 mhz..  y como cable, podes usar un cable comun de electricidad siempre que la conexion a la antena no sea muy extensa, porque la onda va a radiar por el cable, antes de  llegar a la antena ( perdida)
> suerte



Peado pegado si funciona, pero muchas veces a solo 30/40cm ya no va.

Este aparato tiene un sumbador, que cuando le das al mando suena piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, pues muchas veces cuando no va bien suena, pi, pi, pi... pi (entrecortado) o dircectamente ni funciona.


----------



## mjnavapo (Jun 17, 2008)

zaiz dijo:
			
		

> Mira, yo te pongo aquí un diseño de una antena para esa frecuencia de 433.29 mhz, pero no sé si resulte de tu agrado.
> Es un dipolo de 1/4 de longitud de onda. Está calculada de acuerdo a la frecuencia.
> 
> La masa iría a uno de los dipolos y del otro lado a la masa del circuito.
> ...



Muchas gracias por las molestias de calcular la antena.

Dos cosillas...

- Tengo una barra finita de 1 cm o asi de laton, esto sirve para hacer los dipolos verdad?

- Tengo cable de 50 Ohm (creo que es RG-58U), por lo que supongo que no se podra usar (dara perdidas), pero se podria usar haciendo una pequeña modificacion de la antena ?
Es que me vendria mejor usar este, a parte de por que ya lo tengo, por que no es muy gordo y por que es negro y me viene bien para el sitio donde va a ir.


Saludos.


----------



## analfabeta (Jun 17, 2008)

Si quieres mas ganancia, puedes ponerle unas varillas adelante que sean 5% menores a la longitud del dipolo, estos directores dan 3dB de ganancia cada uno, y como tienes una longitud de onda de 68cm, (34cm los ocuparias con el reflector que es la varilla trasera) puedes agregar hasta unos 3 o 4 directores a distancias iguales repartidos en una distancia de 34cm adelante del dipolo

Puedes ocupar cualquier material mientras sea conductor, hasta un palo de escoba forrado de papel estaño sirve, pero para mejores resultados, se usa el aluminio por su resistencia a la oxidación y acabado mas liso


----------



## mjnavapo (Jun 18, 2008)

Ayer hice la antena solo con el dipolo y un pedazo de cable de 50 Ohm y lo poco que la probe funciono bastante bien.

Ahora me falta probarla en donde la quiero usar, que es donde mas fallaba y ver si solo con el dipolo es suficiente y si no, pues la hare direccional con la barra trasera y si aun asi sigue sin ir bien pues podre lo directores...

Lo que si tengo mucha curiosidad es de saber por que la impedancia tendria que ser de 75Ohm y no de 50Ohm y para usar esta ultima (de manera optima) hace falta modificar algo en la antena.

Un saludo y muchisimas gracias a todos.


----------



## zaiz (Jun 18, 2008)

La impedancia característica del dipolo es 75 ohms y es por eso que el mejor acoplamiento se logra con un cable de 75 ohms. Claro que también la impedancia de salida del transmisor debe ser de ese mismo valor de impedancia (que parece ser el caso).

No es forzoso que le pongas los 75 ohms, pero si le pones un cable de 50 ohms, se presentarán pérdidas en ondas estacionarias. Pero si logras buena recepción, no hay problema, puedes usar el cable de 50 ohms, sólo cuidando que sea lo más corto posible.

Qué bueno que te está funcionando el dipolo y así como lo estás probando según como te va respondiendo me parece buena idea.

Saludos.


----------



## mjnavapo (Jun 19, 2008)

Pues ayer hice unas pruebas y el resustado fue bastante bueno, y eso que el cable de 50 Ohm tenia unos 2m.

A mas de 50m funcionaba perfectamente, cosa que antes era imposible.

Aunque me falta probarlo donde lo necesito que es un sitio mas complicado, pero por ahora no lo voy a instalar por que mientras buscaba la forma de hacer la antena hice un apaño para sustituir este circuito temporalmente, pero como ahora mismo el apaño esta funcionando bien pues lo voy a dejar asi, y ya si me da algun problema pues instalo este circuito con la antena casera y el cable de 50 Ohm, pero en este caso con unos 50cm tendria de sobra a ver que tal va.


Ya mas o menos me ha quedado claro como calcular la antena, y es que ahora estoy pensando hacer una para 1,2Ghz (aunque esto va para largo), a ver si mis calculos son correctos:







Estaria bien asi o me he liado ?


----------



## analfabeta (Jun 19, 2008)

si, nada mas que a mayor frecuencia las ondas se atenuan mas, asi que deberas tener mas cuidado con la dirección para que el dipolo apunte a la antena emisora


----------



## zaiz (Jun 20, 2008)

mjnavapo dijo:
			
		

> Pues ayer hice unas pruebas y el resustado fue bastante bueno, y eso que el cable de 50 Ohm tenia unos 2m.
> 
> A mas de 50m funcionaba perfectamente, cosa que antes era imposible.
> 
> ...



Se ve muy bien. Parece que te va a funcionar.
Y como dice analfabeta, con frecuencias más altas hay que tener más cuidado.

Disculpa que no había contestado, pero por el trabajo a veces no me da tiempo de escribir.

Saludos.


----------



## pkyn (Nov 5, 2009)

hola mjnavapo! ya se que el post es medio viejo, pero por si alguien buscando lo enceuentra solo quiero aclarar que en verdad los dipolos con reflectores no se usan en tan altas frecuencias, por arriba del GHz se sugiere usar parabolicas aunque den mas ganancia de la necesaria


----------



## alvaro_cn (Abr 15, 2010)

Muy buenas, estoy siguiendo el post desde que comenzó y mi duda es la siguiente, tengo un emisor a la misma frecuencia que este señor, 433,92, la diferencia esque yo querria tener la amplitud completa de la onda o sea los 69cm de antena, t*A*mb*IÉN* uso el cable de 75 oh del que hablais soldandolo directamente al pin de la antena, yo no tengo dos pines, solo uno.

Gracias de antemano.

ellos me recomiendan 50ohm a 1/4 de onda

*The antenna of module affects the receiving effect greatly, connect 50ohm of 1/4 wavelength of single liberation antenna (wavelength= light speed/frequency), around 23 cm in length before being used. Pulling out the antenna and keeping it straight will give the best effect.*


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 1, 2010)

300.000/433.920 khz= 0.70m =70cm:4= 17.5 cm      <----- antena 1/4 onda. cada elemento de plano a tierra y el vivo tienen que tener esa medida. en google busca ''antena 1/4 onda''.

Antena dipolo onda media: 35cm. 17.5 cm cada elemento. (emisor y tierra) 8)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 1, 2010)

trabajo con esos modulos trasmisores y reseptores de 433.9 mhz  y muchas veces por mas altena que le pongas sigue sin alcanse,
cuando eso sucede yo ago esto
conecto un parlante a la patita de salida analoga y chasis (se escucha un sumbido zzzzzzzz)
luego ago un corto en el pulsador del trasmisor(modulo con resonador swa)de  modo que quede trasmitiendo  (en ese momento en el parlante se escucha el sonido del trasmisor)alejo el trasmisor unos 30 metros y ajusto el tornillo que tiene una vovina en el reseptor asta lograr el mayor volumen posible ,luego desconecto  el parlante y  listo ya esta calibrado.
esos modulos no siempre estan bien calibrados de fabrica ,
 espero les sirva el consejo 
saludos



alvaro_cn dijo:


> Muy buenas, estoy siguiendo el post desde que comenzó y mi duda es la siguiente, tengo un emisor a la misma frecuencia que este señor, 433,92, la diferencia esque yo querria tener la amplitud completa de la onda o sea los 69cm de antena, t*A*mb*IÉN* uso el cable de 75 oh del que hablais soldandolo directamente al pin de la antena, yo no tengo dos pines, solo uno.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.
> 
> ...



el otro ping de la antena(coaxil   ) tiene que ir conectado a chasis


----------



## claudioD (Abr 21, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre es Claudio, de Chile, necesito hacer una antena de recepción de radio telemetria para frecuencia de emision 433 y 434 Mhz, para seguimiento y localización de fauna silvestre, y la radio de recepción es una Baofeng 918V tribanda, por favor alguien me podria ayudar con alguna recomendación de antena y si es posible que me pase el diagrama de la misma?

Mis Saludos Cordiales desde Chile

Claudio D.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 21, 2022)

Hola caro Don claudioD te recomendo altamente buscar por una Antena direccional tipo "Yagi-Uda".
Hay ese tipo de antena ya lista a venta  para uso de radioaficcionados en bandas de 70cm , o veer aca : Antena yagi uda para 433Mhz - Google Search 
!Suerte!


----------



## claudioD (Abr 24, 2022)

Daniel Lopez,  muchos gracias por tu recomendación y tu respuesta,  ya he buscado por muchos sitios algo para 70 cm, muchos gracias y saludos
Muchas gracias Daniel Lopez,  se agradece


----------

